# Kubota L3000DT won’t move forward or reverse!



## Terry61 (Sep 27, 2021)

Anyone have any idea where to start?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

A manual or HST?.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Terry61, welcome to the forum. 

Most likely your clutch is gone. Another possibility is a broken axle.


----------



## Terry61 (Sep 27, 2021)

FredM said:


> A manual or HST?.


Manuel


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I strongly suggest you download the Workshop manual from a download site like Manuals.com and read it before proceeding. DT's have a lot of sensors to control shifting.


----------

